# Our first White Dorper Lamb



## rockdoveranch (Apr 20, 2011)

We had our first white Dorper lamb on April 15.  She was limping at first.  Her left shoulder was swollen.  Nothing felt broken and it was not hot, so we figured that leg was totally bent back when she was born.  Did some reading and decided to pop her with a shot of penicillin.  I HATE giving babies shots!  She seems to be recovering pretty well now.

Can't tell yet is the other white Dorper ewe is pregnant, but we did have 2 "Texas" Barbado lambs this morning.


----------



## carolinagirl (Apr 20, 2011)

Beautiful!  I want to get a couple of Dorper ewes to breed with my Barbados ram.  been checking the paper and can't locate any. I am going to keep trying though.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 20, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> Beautiful!  I want to get a couple of Dorper ewes to breed with my Barbados ram.  been checking the paper and can't locate any. I am going to keep trying though.


We found our White Dorpers by looking through the American Dorper Breeder Society URL - http://www.dorper.org/ - and emailing and calling around.

I have not gone out this morning . . . slept late, but when I do I will take pictures of our first "Texas" Barbado / White Dorper mix and post them.  He was born January 1 this year and is very stocky.  We thought he would be polled, but he is growing light colored horns now.  Plan to band him this week.  Should have done it last month.   

The Dorper breeder told us never to allow our Texas Barbado rams in the same pasture with Dorper rams.  He said the Barbado will kill them.


----------



## patandchickens (Apr 20, 2011)

Hooray! So cute. Love the pics   Glad the one with the lame shoulder is doing better, perhaps it just got squished going thru the birth canal.

Pat


----------



## carolinagirl (Apr 20, 2011)

rockdoveranch said:
			
		

> carolinagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably because the Barbado is horned and the Dorper is polled.  I won't keep any dorper rams if I do any crossing because I don't want my registered Barbados ewes to produce crossbred lambs, but I would like to get some dorper ewes to produce some crosses.  I have sent out a couple of Emails.  There's a lady in this state breeding Dorpers but she only has a couple of rams for sale.  I am going to contact breeders in North Carolina too, since that's not too much farther to go.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 20, 2011)

Took two 12 week old mix breed puppies in for their rabies shot.  A 45 minute drive to the vets.  One threw up on me just before turning on to the clinic lot.  The throw up was full of deer poop and June Bugs.  Yum!

Just came in from taking pictures.

Here is Newman.  His mom was our 2nd bottle baby Barbado who we were never able to integrate into the ewe herd.  When we got the White Dorpers we put her in with the Dorper ram.  He was born January 1 of this year and is as big as his mom, though she is on the small side.






This is one of our two Barbado lambs born yesterday.






We have a ewe in labor right now.


----------



## TeamChaos (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness, such cute babies! Good thing you included the contents of the puppy vomit to make sure we didn't overdose on sweetness-  Sounds like you're having fun over there!


----------



## carolinagirl (Apr 22, 2011)

What gorgeous babies!  I have only one more week to wait on my new herd.  Woo hoo!!!


----------

